# Looking for chinchillas



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey there,

I am looking to adopt two chinchillas, none of the rescues near me have any. I live in Aylesbury and I'm willing to travel up to 30 miles. If anyone has some information to help me I would be deeply appreciated 

Edit:
This is now solved, thank you for the replies!


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, but it's too far away =(


----------



## tddennard (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi
We have two Chinchillas that we are looking for a home for. They are both Female. We have been working on getting them together in the same cage, not there yet but almost. 

We are not looking for any money for them, just want them to go to a good home and they both come with cages.

We live in Aylesbury let me know if you are interested

Tony


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for your post. Yes I'm interested, could you tell me more about them, what color age and why do you need to rehome them? I'm not PM'ing you because I'm not sure if you can reply via PM, as you are new on the forum. Someone let me know if I'm wrong


----------



## tddennard (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi

They are almost 3yrs old, grey in colour. They are both friendly and one in particular loves being held and made a fuss of. The other is a bit more stubbon and likes being stroked on her own terms lol.

Having to rehome due to a change in circumstances which means they do not get the attention and stimulation that they need, which is not fair on them.

Best wishes
Tony


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Okay!  How is it best for us to meet?


----------



## tddennard (Dec 13, 2012)

My email is [email protected] message me there and ill give you our details, if you are free at the weekend you can see them

Tony


----------



## tddennard (Dec 13, 2012)

there is an underscore _ between td and dennard doesnt show up above


----------

